# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Retic goes calico

## reptileexperts

Calico mutations are random and not controllable when it comes to Reticulated pythons. It mainly happens in females, but occasionally can happen though rare in males. Calico retics seem to have no genetic mutation that is able to be passed from one generation to the next, but what it is is a mutation that seemingly appears dormant for a set number of years before it appears in adult retics. 

All that said, my male SD tiger, and the oldest Reticulated Python in my collection, went through a rough shed this past month. During this time the shed came off much thicker than normal and took a longer time to come off. However, when it came off I had to do a double take at the results, it appears this boy was one of those rare hidden calico retics! 


How he looked before shed


After shed!


Closer look at the tail side where most of the mutation occurred. 


Absolutely incredible sides. 

The only downfall thus far to this is his aggression has become to the extreme. Another trait found in calico which was potentially thought as just a wild trait since most calico originated in the wild. We will keep a close eye on him for the next shed and see where things go! 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-26-2016),_Albert Clark_ (07-27-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (07-26-2016),_BMorrison_ (07-26-2016),_EDR_ (07-26-2016),John1982 (07-26-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-26-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

That's amazing!!

----------


## bcr229

Are you sure this isn't the loss of pigment that can come with a thicker than normal shed?  It's been observed before in boas and ball pythons.  The color eventually does come back.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...-must-see.html

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-26-2016),_Fraido_ (07-26-2016),John1982 (07-26-2016)

----------


## EDR

Well if it really is a calico retic that's super sweet. He looks great sorry to hear about his aggression hopefully he simmers down.

----------


## AbsoluteApril

That's quite a change, neat looking guy.




> Are you sure this isn't the loss of pigment that can come with a thicker than normal shed?  It's been observed before in boas and ball pythons.  The color eventually does come back.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...-must-see.html


That's what I was thinking as well, especially because it was such a dramatic change after only one shed and it was an odd shed. 

I would expect the calico to come in gradually but admit, I'm not that well versed on how calico works in retics.

Will be interesting to see how this turns out!

----------


## Snoopyslim

Now that's a magic trick! Incredible

----------


## reptileexperts

With retics it's a one shed wonder it seems. Normal then drastic change. It hasn't been seen that it comes back. But that is why we will see! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

wow! what a difference a shed makes. stunning! beautiful!

----------


## BumbleB

Thats AWESOME!! Good looking boy before and after

----------


## reptileexperts

Thanks guys. The consensus among many in the retic community who have experience with these sporadic changes after a single point shed seems to agree that he'll hold or go lighter and is now considered to be calico. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Albert Clark

> Thanks guys. The consensus among many in the retic community who have experience with these sporadic changes after a single point shed seems to agree that he'll hold or go lighter and is now considered to be calico. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you classify the change as a random mutation? It sounds like it's strange that it's mostly observed in females and wild types but occasionally is seen in males? Then being observed after a shed ( thick skinned).

----------


## reptileexperts

Its been observed in Tigers, Goldenchilds, Normals, and a few others that have gone through that transitional mutation. Some mutations lay dormant till triggered, some occur randomly. What is known is with Retics Calico can not be passed on. Wild Caught, captive originated. Male  / Female, Calico x Calico. It's just random and makes for a pretty snake that has no breeder potential other than the genes already mutated at birth. (in his case, tiger).

----------

_Albert Clark_ (07-27-2016)

----------

